# Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.*

*Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.
June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fair Grounds in Antioch, CA.

*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.
> June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fair Grounds in Antioch, CA.
> Car Hop rules and Categories will be posted in the next few days.
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

925rider said:


>


*Get those IMPALAS ready! 
*


towboss said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

GONNA BE A GOOD ONE. YOU DONT WANT TO MISS THIS


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.
> June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fair Grounds in Antioch, CA.
> Car Hop rules and Categories will be posted in the next few days.
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


MR LUXURIOUS said:


> GONNA BE A GOOD ONE. YOU DONT WANT TO MISS THIS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Mandatory consider me your first double pump entry


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT :h5:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Elwood said:


> TTT


Just to be fair I'm giving out a 5" head start


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:wow: WHAT ARE U SAYING??????????????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm offering a spread 5" all win buy 5" or take a loss


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> I'm offering a spread 5" all win buy 5" or take a loss


:wow:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Uh oh I'll be there this gonna be good


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT 

And check out my new layitlow post! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...passes-all-comedy-oldies-concerts-2012-a.html


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

wheres the roll call for all clubs and solo riders who will be attending? this will be an event you all wont want to miss.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> wheres the roll call for all clubs and solo riders who will be attending? this will be an event you all wont want to miss.


Impalas Magazine will be in the House..........


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Where are the fliers?


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

WHATS CRACK N LUXURIOUS FAMILIA , WE GONNA MAKE IT THERE , SHOULD BE A NICE SHOW.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

See u guyz there..just dippin. Fresno ca in the building


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

also WIRE WHEEL KING will be raffling off a set of wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> WHATS CRACK N LUXURIOUS FAMILIA , WE GONNA MAKE IT THERE , SHOULD BE A NICE SHOW.





STEP UR GAME UP said:


> See u guyz there..just dippin. Fresno ca in the building


 see you there


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

UntouchableS CC will be there to support!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

chinto67 said:


> UntouchableS CC will be there to support!


gracias brother


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looks like

KINGFISH CUSTOMS
STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
WIRE WHEEL KING
DESTINATION CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
UNTOUCHABLES CC
KOOLAID HYDRAULICS
LOW CREATIONS
INSPIRATIONS
PADRINOS
INDIVIDUALS
EVIL THREAT CC
SAN JOSE"S FINEST
GOOD TIMES ( RENO )
NEW STYLE
SOCIOS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS

will be attending


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> looks
> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> ...


KOOLAID HYDRAULICS


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> looks like
> 
> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

LOW CREATIONS will b in da house. R u guys gonna have anything for the lil ones?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> looks like
> 
> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Q-DOG said:


> LOW CREATIONS will b in da house. R u guys gonna have anything for the lil ones?


 yes, gonna have a kids zone


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a great event


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*INSPIRATIONS C.C 
East Bay and Frisco Chapters will be there to support the LUX Family!!!
*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


MR LUXURIOUS said:


> looks like
> 
> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*T T T*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

keep this too the top


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...REPN D BAY...:h5: SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE.......BLACK & ORANGE.....COMING AT YOU 2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS will be there 
can you finely post rules


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> looks like
> 
> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Where are the fliers?


*Here you go TIM!
*​


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine will be in the House..........





VALLES 65 DROP said:


> WHATS CRACK N LUXURIOUS FAMILIA , WE GONNA MAKE IT THERE , SHOULD BE A NICE SHOW.





STEP UR GAME UP said:


> See u guyz there..just dippin. Fresno ca in the building





chinto67 said:


> UntouchableS CC will be there to support!





stacklifehydraulics said:


> KOOLAID HYDRAULICS





Q-DOG said:


> LOW CREATIONS will b in da house. R u guys gonna have anything for the lil ones?





ciscosfc said:


> *INSPIRATIONS C.C
> East Bay and Frisco Chapters will be there to support the LUX Family!!!
> *





lupe said:


> PADRINOS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...REPN D BAY...:h5: SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE.......BLACK & ORANGE.....COMING AT YOU 2012 :thumbsup:
> 
> *Thanks for the Support fellas! 2012 is our year (every one's car club) to SHINE.*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

if Lux don't come to the Streetlow show in Salinas 3/12 send me some flyers and I will pass them out for you guys uffin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

EL RAIDER said:


> if Lux don't come to the Streetlow show in Salinas 3/12 send me some flyers and I will pass them out for you guys uffin:


 yup yup


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

I mentioned fliers for my shop!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

is there a pedal car category


----------



## DriveBye213 (Apr 17, 2006)

:machinegun::worship:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> is there a pedal car category


.........


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> is there a pedal car category


 yes sir


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> yes sir


THANKS BRO EVIL THREAT CC WILL BE THERE :h5:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> THANKS BRO EVIL THREAT CC WILL BE THERE :h5:


:thumbsup: RITE ON BRO THANX FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> looks like
> 
> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:run:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

WHAT UP LUX FAMILY.GONNA TRY AND MAKE THIS ONE:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT 


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

thelou said:


> WHAT UP LUX FAMILY.GONNA TRY AND MAKE THIS ONE:thumbsup:


 GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> looks like
> 
> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


 UPDATE


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


 TTT


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GOODTIMES RENO WILL BE THERE..................


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> looks like
> 
> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

brn2hop said:


> GOODTIMES RENO WILL BE THERE..................
> View attachment 444528


 GRACIAS BROTHER


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

Sup Paul how you been congrats on this Happening Bro :h5: Count me in Y2K Will Be there in full display to support you guys in this event :thumbsup: let me know how do i get a space indoor if you have some.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Newstyle Y2K said:


> Sup Paul how you been congrats on this Happening Bro :h5: Count me in Y2K Will Be there in full display to support you guys in this event :thumbsup: let me know how do i get a space indoor if you have some.


right on john.this is eddie:thumbsup:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

Keeping this TTT!! Mark your Calenders and save the date!

Come out and enjoy! Bring out the family for fun with some music,kidz zone and some bad rides.
This is one event you dont want to miss:thumbsup:
See you all out there:thumbsup:Thanks to all clubs and solo riders and family's that support this event.:h5:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Newstyle Y2K said:


> Sup Paul how you been congrats on this Happening Bro :h5: Count me in Y2K Will Be there in full display to support you guys in this event :thumbsup: let me know how do i get a space indoor if you have some.


 gracias brother. i will hit you up soon


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> looks like
> 
> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

DONT FORGET CHARLIE FROM WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A SET OF WHEELS TOO


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT... :nicoderm:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

keep this on top


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 446585
> 
> will be there


Right on Jesse


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> looks like
> 
> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the support homies, looking forward to a bad ass show!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*T*:thumbsup:*T*:h5:*T*


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

puertorican65 said:


> View attachment 447164


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

YUHATE4 said:


> Keeping this TTT!! Mark your Calenders and save the date!
> 
> Come out and enjoy! Bring out the family for fun with some music,kidz zone and some bad rides.
> This is one event you dont want to miss:thumbsup:
> See you all out there:thumbsup:Thanks to all clubs and solo riders and family's that support this event.:h5:


TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

working on it had a small snag tho gotta get the regal outta jail today trailer too cops towed everything in front of my house even my beloved rape van


----------



## MagMall (Apr 20, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

No van but the hopper and trailer at home ,got home looked at the neighbors who called the po's with my middle fingers up and yelled "Fuck your couch ******" then I parked my shit right back


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> No van but the hopper and trailer at home ,got home looked at the neighbors who called the po's with my middle fingers up and yelled "Fuck your couch ******" then I parked my shit right back


:roflmao::h5:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Hop Rules?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Gonna be a Good one :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*Looks like it's gonna be a "busy" day* *for the LUX Familia*hno::run::biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a great event


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *Looks like it's gonna be a "busy" day* *for the LUX Familia*hno::run::biggrin:


 yup yup


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice got a lot of work to do see u guts there


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


fidecaddy said:


> Nice got a lot of work to do see u guts there


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


BUMP!!!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

puertorican65 said:


> View attachment 449705


TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

keep this ttt


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SUNDAY JUNE 3RD I'M THROWING A CARSHOW IN CONJUNCTION WITH MY CAR CLUB "WICKED RIDAZ" 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW HOP AND CONCERT AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA,FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, NYASIA, CONNIE AND OTHER FAMOUS ARTIST PERFORMING LIVE. DA CONNECTION PUTTING THE BIGEST CAR SHOW THE 209 HAS EVER SEEN SO STAY TUNED WITH MORE UPDATES PRE-REG FORMS SOON.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Hop Rules?


We need rules?


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Hop Rules?





stacklifehydraulics said:


> We need rules?


*Coming soon! *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

gonna be a packed event


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Street class is 28" lock up. One rear suspension modification. 12 batteries Max!
.
single & double Pump class is bring it and swing it! No getting stuck .


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hell I'm so in


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> looks like
> 
> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Gonna be da bomb


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't wait for this SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.
> June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fair Grounds in Antioch, CA.
> 
> *


Ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> :thumbsup:


Ttt


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*~TTT~*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Shaaaaooooo.... 4C'z FAMs in the house!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GUS 650 said:


> Shaaaaooooo.... 4C'z FAMs in the house!!!!


See u there Gus


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

puertorican65 said:


> View attachment 452171


Ttt


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.
> June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fair Grounds in Antioch, CA.
> 
> *


 ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

pre-reg forms coming soon


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

big john 66 said:


> Ttt



whats good big john


----------



## shark*infested*82 (Dec 19, 2011)

*....KOOL IMPRESSIONS....WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....*


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

shark*infested*82 said:


> *....KOOL IMPRESSIONS....WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....*


 gracias


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> looks like
> 
> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

925rider said:


> whats good big john


Excandalow in the house........ What's up Brain seen a pic of the drop top looks good bro.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

GUS 650 said:


> Shaaaaooooo.... 4C'z FAMs in the house!!!!


*Thanks "G" 4 the support brother*


MR LUXURIOUS said:


> pre-reg forms coming soon


 *Yes Sir.*


shark*infested*82 said:


> *....KOOL IMPRESSIONS....WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....*


*Thanks brother*


big john 66 said:


> *Excandalow in the house.*....... What's up Brain seen a pic of the drop top looks good bro.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

_KINGFISH CUSTOMS_
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW

_will be attending_


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> See u there Gus


*X86* :werd:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

big john 66 said:


> Excandalow in the house........ What's up Brain seen a pic of the drop top looks good bro.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> _KINGFISH CUSTOMS_
> _STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
> _IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
> _WIRE WHEEL KING_
> ...


Its looking like its going to be a big show!!!!!!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.
> June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fair Grounds in Antioch, CA.
> 
> *


Ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a family event and the show of the year


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## GORDO IMP (May 31, 2011)

GoodTimes EastBay will be there


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> _KINGFISH CUSTOMS_
> _STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
> _IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
> _WIRE WHEEL KING_
> ...


 thanks


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Bump


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

C.V. LUX said:


> Bump!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

TRAFFIC will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

you know wicked Ridaz are gonna be there to support


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

parrandero said:


> TRAFFIC will be there:thumbsup:


Traffic in the house see you guys at your fundraiser.


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> you know wicked Ridaz are gonna be there to support


Wicked Ridaz in the house koo homies see you guys there.


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

a few months away


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bump!!!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.
> June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fair Grounds in Antioch, CA.
> 
> *
> ...


TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

We will be there,


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We will be there,


What's up bro?


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTPT*


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*T
T
T*
:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT FAM BAM :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

I know there's a lot more clubs and solo riders out there!!!!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.
> June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fair Grounds in Antioch, CA.
> 
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigrob408 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

_KINGFISH CUSTOMS_
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC

_will be attending_


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.
> June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fair Grounds in Antioch, CA.
> 
> *


Ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

puertorican65 said:


>


TTT!!!!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

STREETLIFE c.c will be there


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

_KINGFISH CUSTOMS_
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE

_will be attending_​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*T
T
T*


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

fidecaddy said:


> STREETLIFE c.c will be there



sounds like a caravan from the 831 :biggrin:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

fidecaddy said:


> STREETLIFE c.c will be there


See you guys there thanks for the support.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT????


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> _KINGFISH CUSTOMS_
> _STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
> _IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
> _WIRE WHEEL KING_
> ...


 TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT ???


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.
> June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fair Grounds in Antioch, CA.
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

YUP YUP TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

yup yup yup


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT:420:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup Yup TTT


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

MIDNIGHTERS will be in the house!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS

WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Low Vintage will be there.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

GOODTIMES 530 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

FOR THE HOMIES FROM LUXURIOUS CC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

HECHOenMEXICO YC said:


> FOR THE HOMIES FROM LUXURIOUS CC!!!!!!!!!


 thanks brother


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

C.V. LUX said:


> TTT


Low vintage bombs will be in the house


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:​


----------



## *Rey* (Mar 18, 2012)

...


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

PatronS Car Club will be attending.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

THE LIST IS GROWING


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

T T T FOR A GOODSHOW....


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL REPRESENT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:​


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

The list is looking good


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Just got a call that Motown Classics CC will be in the house.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:​


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

puertorican65 said:


> View attachment 441941


YUP YUP


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

keep this to the top


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

I know we got a lot more clubs out there!!!!!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> _STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
> _IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
> _WIRE WHEEL KING_
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

You guys still having a double pump class ,seems like cancelling doubles is the thing to do


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MYNICE (Dec 5, 2011)

Ttt
:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.
> June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fair Grounds in Antioch, CA.
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Luxurious & Show Stopperz presents Bay Area Show Down and Battle of the Bay Car Hop.
> June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fair Grounds in Antioch, CA.
> 
> *


Ttt


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

PARA ARRIBA


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> PARA ARRIBA


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Bay Bombs will be there.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup Yup TTT


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Sideways will be in the house!!!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:​


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


MR LUXURIOUS said:


> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> _STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
> _IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
> _WIRE WHEEL KING_
> ...


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Xplizit CC will be in the house


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:​


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Any pre-reg forms avail?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

1 MONTH AWAY COUNT DOWN TIME :rimshot:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

Elwood said:


> 1 MONTH AWAY COUNT DOWN TIME :rimshot:


THATS RIGHT..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

ShowStopperz said:


> View attachment 484761


TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Majestics Delano Chapter will be there.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Here goes the Vendor Form..
​**
​*







*

​*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Here goes the Pre-Registration Form.

*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
MAJESTICS delano
WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:​


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> _STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
> _IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
> _WIRE WHEEL KING_
> ...


TTY


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

*:thumbsup:TTT*


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Nocturnal CC will be in the house!!!!!!!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dukes will also be in the house.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
MAJESTICS delano
NOKTURNAL C.C
DUKES
WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:​


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*This will be the "BELT" we will be giving out at our Car Show, June 23rd for Best Old School/Classic, Best New School, Best Truck, Best Low Rider. So get those RIDES ready.

​*


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ritchie Ritch said:


> *This will be the "BELT" we will be giving out at our Car Show, June 23rd for Best Old School/Classic, Best New School, Best Truck, Best Low Rider. So get those RIDES ready.
> 
> ​*


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudville CC. will be in the house!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
MAJESTICS delano
NOKTURNAL C.C
DUKES
MUDVILLE CAR CLUB
FRISCOS FINEST
WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Frisco's Finest will be there


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*T*:thumbsup:*T*:h5:*T*


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Family First will also be there.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

DEVOTION WILL BE THERE


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

[h=2]







[/h]KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
MAJESTICS delano
NOKTURNAL C.C
DUKES
MUDVILLE CAR CLUB
FRISCOS FINEST
DEVOTIONS
WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:​


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

*







*

KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
MAJESTICS delano
NOKTURNAL C.C
DUKES
MUDVILLE CAR CLUB
FRISCOS FINEST
DEVOTIONS
WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:​


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT Only a few more weeks til the big show


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Come out an meet Impalas Magazine newest model Ms. Jessica. She will be at the Luxurious/Showstopperz Car Show on June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fairgrounds in Antioch Ca

​*


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't forget to add Family First to the line up.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_WIRE WHEEL KING_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
MAJESTICS delano
NOKTURNAL C.C
DUKES
MUDVILLE CAR CLUB
FRISCOS FINEST
DEVOTIONS
FAMILY FIRST
WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT cant wait 2 good events happing same day this car show an blvd nights cruising night in San Jose hopefully after the carshow everyone could make it to San Jose for blvd nights big cruise night


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

.


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> TTT cant wait 2 good events happing same day this car show an blvd nights cruising night in San Jose hopefully after the carshow everyone could make it to San Jose for blvd nights big cruise night


That's our plan we been telling all clubs let's roll to San Jose after the show. It will look good if we had 100 or more cars rolling on the freeway to Blvd Nights. Let's do it!!!!!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Come out an meet Impalas Magazine newest model Ms. Jessica. She will be at the Luxurious/Showstopperz Car Show on June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fairgrounds in Antioch Ca
> 
> ​*


Make sure I get my pic with her.


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Premacy C.C. will be there.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

big john 66 said:


> Make sure I get my pic with her.


*I'll have the sharpie ready so she can sign it. *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

[h=2]







[/h]KINGFISH CUSTOMS
_STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS_
_IMPALAS MAGAZINE_
_DESTINATION CC_
_JUST DIPPIN CC_
_UNTOUCHABLES CC_
_KOOLAID HYDRAULICS_
_LOW CREATIONS_
_INSPIRATIONS_
_PADRINOS_
_INDIVIDUALS_
_EVIL THREAT CC_
_SAN JOSE"S FINEST_
_GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )_
_NEW STYLE_
_SOCIOS_
_KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
_EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
MAJESTICS delano
NOKTURNAL C.C
DUKES
MUDVILLE CAR CLUB
FRISCOS FINEST
DEVOTIONS
FAMILY FIRST
PREMACY C.C.
WILL BE ATTENDING:thumbsup:​


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Flashy outside & Classy inside will be there.


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

big john 66 said:


> Flashy outside & Classy inside will be there.



LOL!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dukes San Jose will be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can we bring propane bbq pits?


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> can we bring propane bbq pits?


No Raider we will have a full house of Vendors with a whole range of food. We will also have a Beer and Wine Vendor as well.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

big john 66 said:


> That's our plan we been telling all clubs let's roll to San Jose after the show. It will look good if we had 100 or more cars rolling on the freeway to Blvd Nights. Let's do it!!!!!


:thumbsup:YUP..A BIG LOWRIDER CARAVAN SOUNDZ FIRME..WE DOWN FOR THAT ANYDAY.EVERYDAY..WICKED RIDAZ..CC....:biggrin:


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Norcal Ridahz CC will be in the house!


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*KINGFISH CUSTOMS
STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
DESTINATION CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
UNTOUCHABLES CC
KOOLAID HYDRAULICS
LOW CREATIONS
INSPIRATIONS
PADRINOS
INDIVIDUALS
EVIL THREAT CC
SAN JOSE"S FINEST
GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )
NEW STYLE
SOCIOS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
MAJESTICS delano
NOKTURNAL C.C
DUKES
MUDVILLE CAR CLUB
FRISCOS FINEST
DEVOTIONS
FAMILY FIRST
PREMACY C.C.
**Flashy outside & Classy inside
Dukes San Jose
Norcal Ridahz CC
**Low Vintage

WILL BE ATTENDING*


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *This will be the "BELT" we will be giving out at our Car Show, June 23rd for Best Old School/Classic, Best New School, Best Truck, Best Low Rider. So get those RIDES ready.
> 
> ​*


Ttt


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

T T T ............... GOING TO BE ONE FOR THE RECORD BOOKS..:thumbsup:


----------



## D&A (Jan 18, 2012)

U knoooow we will be there!!


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Count down!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wicked bass will be there.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS.......WILL BE IN THE HOUSE........CANT WAIT..........:h5:


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS.......WILL BE IN THE HOUSE........CANT WAIT..........:h5:


I will be looking out for you Homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

[h=2]







[/h]*KINGFISH CUSTOMS
STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
DESTINATION CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
UNTOUCHABLES CC
KOOLAID HYDRAULICS
LOW CREATIONS
INSPIRATIONS
PADRINOS
INDIVIDUALS
EVIL THREAT CC
SAN JOSE"S FINEST
GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )
NEW STYLE
SOCIOS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
MAJESTICS delano
NOKTURNAL C.C
DUKES
MUDVILLE CAR CLUB
FRISCOS FINEST
DEVOTIONS
FAMILY FIRST
PREMACY C.C.
**Flashy outside & Classy inside
Dukes San Jose
Norcal Ridahz CC
**Low Vintage
WICKED BASS
USO ( SAN JOSE )

WILL BE ATTENDING*​


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

GETTING CLOSER TO SHOWTIME


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

D&A said:


> U knoooow we will be there!!


*Thanks for the support Danny.*


lupe said:


> PADRINOS.......WILL BE IN THE HOUSE........CANT WAIT..........:h5:


*Thanks for the support Lupe*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> GETTING CLOSER TO SHOWTIME


:werd:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:CAN'T WAIT KING CUTTY WILL BE WAITING TO SERVE WHOEVER DARES TO NOSE UP I'LL BE WAITING IN THE PIT FOR YOU:drama:


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

WHAT ARE THE TRUCK CATAGORIES,YEAR TO YEAR, OR ARE U ONLY HAVING BEST TRUCK?


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Bivos 64 said:


> WHAT ARE THE TRUCK CATAGORIES,YEAR TO YEAR, OR ARE U ONLY HAVING BEST TRUCK?


50's Truck Street & Full
60's-80's Truck Street & Full
90-2000's Truck Street Mild Custom


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Solanos finest will be there.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

cant wait pinche fridays in modesto on friday
luxurious and show stopperz in antioch, and cruizing in san jo on saturday
then our show in stockton on sunday


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

ncridahz said:


> cant wait pinche fridays in modesto on friday
> luxurious and show stopperz in antioch, and cruizing in san jo on saturday
> then our show in stockton on sunday


Crazy weekened let's do it.


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn I want this myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


ShowStopperz said:


> View attachment 497757
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*The belts are in..We will be passing these bad ass belts out next week at the Show Down!! Plus 200+ Trophies!!!​


​
*









*This belts will be awarded to the Best old School, Best New School, Best Low Rider,Best Truck. Who is going to be the Champs for the 2012 Show down.*

​


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

big john 66 said:


> Solanos finest will be there.


Ttt


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Come out an meet Impalas Magazine newest model Ms. Jessica. She will be at the Luxurious/Showstopperz Car Show on June 23rd 2012 at the Contra Costa Fairgrounds in Antioch Ca
> 
> ​*


Ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Yup Yup


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

5 more days until showtime:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *The belts are in..We will be passing these bad ass belts out next week at the Show Down!! Plus 200+ Trophies!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Count down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

IMPALAS CC SALINAS VALLEY down to roll up there:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

OneSweet63 said:


> IMPALAS CC SALINAS VALLEY down to roll up there:thumbsup:


Thanks homies!!!!!!!!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

*T T T*


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Compadres bomb club will be there.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


Ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

T.T.M.F.T. uffin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

3 DAYS AWAY CANT WAIT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


puertorican65 said:


> View attachment 500021
> 
> 3 DAYS AWAY CANT WAIT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *The belts are in..We will be passing these bad ass belts out next week at the Show Down!! Plus 200+ Trophies!!!​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


Ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*KINGFISH CUSTOMS
STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
DESTINATION CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
UNTOUCHABLES CC
KOOLAID HYDRAULICS
LOW CREATIONS
INSPIRATIONS
PADRINOS
INDIVIDUALS
EVIL THREAT CC
SAN JOSE"S FINEST
GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )
NEW STYLE
SOCIOS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
MAJESTICS delano
NOKTURNAL C.C
DUKES
MUDVILLE CAR CLUB
FRISCOS FINEST
DEVOTIONS
FAMILY FIRST
PREMACY C.C.
**Flashy outside & Classy inside
Dukes San Jose
Norcal Ridahz CC
Low Vintage
WICKED BASS
USO ( SAN JOSE )
Compadres bomb club
IMPALAS CC SALINAS VALLEY
Solanos finest

WILL BE ATTENDING*


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

*


stacklifehydraulics said:



Street class is 28" lock up. One rear suspension modification. 12 batteries Max!
.
single & double Pump class is bring it and swing it! No getting stuck .

Click to expand...

*




kool!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

so WHOS HOPPING??


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

2 DAYS AWAY


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

2 more days and its on........ we will be moving cars in on friday that pre reg


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

move in on friday from 5pm till 9pm all cars pre reg or not


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

68niou1 said:


> so WHOS HOPPING??


What up Nel there's a few that are coming out don't know exactly who just going off he said she said you know how that goes


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

*two more days but no time to rest... got alot to get polished up an ready for the big day... can't wait. see y'all there*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*KINGFISH CUSTOMS
STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
DESTINATION CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
UNTOUCHABLES CC
KOOLAID HYDRAULICS
LOW CREATIONS
INSPIRATIONS
PADRINOS
INDIVIDUALS
EVIL THREAT CC
SAN JOSE"S FINEST
GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )
NEW STYLE
SOCIOS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
MAJESTICS delano
NOKTURNAL C.C
DUKES
MUDVILLE CAR CLUB
FRISCOS FINEST
DEVOTIONS
FAMILY FIRST
PREMACY C.C.
**Flashy outside & Classy inside
Dukes San Jose
Norcal Ridahz CC
Low Vintage
WICKED BASS
USO ( SAN JOSE )
Compadres bomb club
IMPALAS CC SALINAS VALLEY
Solanos finest
west coastmayhem
 sicc syde car club
hotrod hoodlums
sbfreaks
AlphaSquad​
WILL BE ATTENDING*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

96tein said:


> *two more days but no time to rest... got alot to get polished up an ready for the big day... can't wait. see y'all there*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*KINGFISH CUSTOMS
STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
DESTINATION CC
JUST DIPPIN CC
UNTOUCHABLES CC
KOOLAID HYDRAULICS
LOW CREATIONS
INSPIRATIONS
PADRINOS
INDIVIDUALS
EVIL THREAT CC
SAN JOSE"S FINEST
GOOD TIMES ( RENO )( EASTBAY )
NEW STYLE
SOCIOS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CARNALES CUSTOMS
EXCANDALOW
TAPOUT BAIL BONDS
NORCAL CUSTOMS
WICKED RIDAZ
TRAFFIC
STREETLIFE
MIDNIGHTERS
LOW VINTAGE BOMBS
PATRONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
MOTOWN CLASSICS
BAY BOMBS
SIDEWAYZ
XPLIZIT C.C.
MAJESTICS delano
NOKTURNAL C.C
DUKES
MUDVILLE CAR CLUB
FRISCOS FINEST
DEVOTIONS
FAMILY FIRST
PREMACY C.C.
**Flashy outside & Classy inside
Dukes San Jose
Norcal Ridahz CC
Low Vintage
WICKED BASS
USO ( SAN JOSE )
Compadres bomb club
IMPALAS CC SALINAS VALLEY
Solanos finest
west coastmayhem
sicc syde car club
hotrod hoodlums
sbfreaks
AlphaSquad
Death Certificate 59
​WILL BE ATTENDING*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Let's do this


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> T T P T....:biggrin:





SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Let's do this


*Hell yeah LOWKOZ. Ya ustedes saben.
*


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

what up lux.do you guys have a gategories list?


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> DESTINATION CC
> ...


*
Impalas east bay will also be there.*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

Elwood said:


> What up Nel there's a few that are coming out don't know exactly who just going off he said she said you know how that goes


YUP SURE DO, JUST KNOW WE THERE FOR SURE HOMIES


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

whats everyone just been updated that move in time today will be from 1pm till 7pm


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

*T*T*T*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

see ya there


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

WWWW


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

[WWE UOTE=ShowStopperz;15649041]
View attachment 501099
WWWW[/QUOTE]


We Got the Gold!!!!!!!! We Now need the homies to take them home!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


Who's ready???????


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

big john 66 said:


> Who's ready???????


I know i am.... Ill be there bright an early to move in....


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Will Be There


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

almost time


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Let's do this


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Just won see you all tomarrow


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Just won see you all tomarrow


How many hoppers n what u hit ?


----------



## Lokela707 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great Show today


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

559karlo said:


> How many hoppers n what u hit ?


18 Hoppers 12 hit less than 80" 6 cleared the 100" ruler charge up! hop starts tomorrow @12:30


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> 18 Hoppers 12 hit less than 80" 6 cleared the 100" ruler charge up! hop starts tomorrow @12:30


Dam peeps came out the wood works then huh !!!!!


----------



## Bombshop (Jan 17, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

GOOD TIMES CHAPTERS HAD FUN , GOOD SHOW GOOD EVENT


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

~JALISCO~ said:


> GOOD TIMES CHAPTERS HAD FUN , GOOD SHOW GOOD EVENT


X86! GREAT SHOW LUXURIOUS MOST DEFINITELY BE BACK NEXT YEAR!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

HECHOenMEXICO YC said:


> X86! GREAT SHOW LUXURIOUS MOST DEFINITELY BE BACK NEXT YEAR!


We appreciate you guys making the trip and supporting us. Next year will be bigger and better.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Tim tells stories five street cars two doubles and no singles you'd had the money fosho I hit 74


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

C.V. LUX said:


>


 arnolds car came out sick


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Wanted to thank you to Luxurious car club and show stoppers on putting on a great show.. Goodtimes car club had great time.. Will be out there again next year ...


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Great show!! INSPIRATIONS had a good time! Cant wait till next year!!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

damn chuy, getting down with the camera


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Jesse Ill post the picks of you and your 1st place trophy later tonight Ha Ha!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP..WICKED RIDAZ..CC HAD A FIRME TIME THERE....U GUYZ PUT ON A GOOD SHOW....:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

On behalf of "Frisco's Finest" I would personally like to thank Luxurious & Show Stopperz for putting on this event. Got to see some old friends, clean rides and a peaceful event. Congrats on the great turnout.

Peace!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

GOOD SHOW WILL DEFINATELY BE BACK NEXT YEAR I HAD A GOOD TIME MUCH LOVE TO LUXURIOUS


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is Big John Prez of LuxuriouS Nor Cal just want to thank all Car and Bike Clubs and solo riderz for coming out and supporting our show. We had over 400 cars, trucks, and bikes for our first show it can only get bigger and better with all your support congrats to all winners and see everyone next year. Thanks again John


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Great show TRAFFIC had a blast thanks Luxurious n Show stopperz we will be back next year.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

my sons and i had a great time at the show, good people good food and dope rides everywhere. wish that was every weekend!!!!!


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Impalas CC Salinas Valley had a good time. Good meeting new people and old friends. :thumbsup:


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

tryn to get rid of these motors, hit me up if you know any one.


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

My wife and I had a good time at the Car show. :h5: on putting together a great Car show, can't wait till next year. Thanks LuxuriouS and Show Stopperz C.C for the hospitality. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

OneSweet63 said:


> Impalas CC Salinas Valley had a good time. Good meeting new people and old friends. :thumbsup:


Great meeting and chatting it up with you homie hope to see in the near future with that 60 Impala that your dying to have your homeboy Sir Lexxx.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

big john 66 said:


> This is Big John Prez of LuxuriouS Nor Cal just want to thank all Car and Bike Clubs and solo riderz for coming out and supporting our show. We had over 400 cars, trucks, and bikes for our first show it can only get bigger and better with all your support congrats to all winners and see everyone next year. Thanks again John


*Congratulations to you Big John for making this a successful show *:thumbsup:* & also** to our LUXURIOUS* *Familia's*~*NOR. CAL~Central Valley~San Jo~British Columbia~ *:h5:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

This is Kingfish and I'd personally like to thank all the hoppers for showing we don't get crEdit like the showcars but our circle knows wass up NO SHOw worth the shit without us A low rider show without a hop is just a flop so much love to ALL the HOPPERS and see you soon it's easy to lay a car out but hard to make a car FLY


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

WHAT'S UP EVERYONE THIS ELIO V.P. OF THE NOR. CAL. CHAPTER WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR SHOW ALL THE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,VENDORS,AND HOPERS AND SPONCERS SO ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR THE GREAT TURN OUT.AND A SPEACIAL THANKS TO OUR LUX BROTHERS & SISTA THAT MADE THE TRIP OUT HERE FROM BRITISH COLUMBIA TO SUPPORT CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

*This is Jay, Prez of the Show Stopperz, I first want to thank everyone that came out and supported the show, Because without great people and awesome Car Clubs we could not do this. I personally want to Thank Big John of sharing my vision to bring all Clubs and families together to unite and have a great time. I personally love the Lux family and their hard work at the show, Also want to thank the hoppers for putting on a show, the crowd loved it. (King Fish and El you guys dont be playing)

Thanks again everyone! Much love and respect to the Low Rider famlies!!!!!!!!!

Jay




*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GOODTIMES RENO had a blast at the show...verry good turn out an loved the hop.much props for a good show .....till the next one....


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

big john 66 said:


> This is Big John Prez of LuxuriouS Nor Cal just want to thank all Car and Bike Clubs and solo riderz for coming out and supporting our show. We had over 400 cars, trucks, and bikes for our first show it can only get bigger and better with all your support congrats to all winners and see everyone next year. Thanks again John


Great show and turnout brother


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Elwood said:


> WHAT'S UP EVERYONE THIS ELIO V.P. OF THE NOR. CAL. CHAPTER WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR SHOW ALL THE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,VENDORS,AND HOPERS AND SPONCERS SO ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR THE GREAT TURN OUT.AND A SPEACIAL THANKS TO OUR LUX BROTHERS & SISTA THAT MADE THE TRIP OUT HERE FROM BRITISH COLUMBIA TO SUPPORT CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR


 great job


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Sir Lexxx said:


> Great meeting and chatting it up with you homie hope to see in the near future with that 60 Impala that your dying to have your homeboy Sir Lexxx.


Thanks Alex, always admired your car and pics you taken at shows. Good to finally meet you and hang out. I'll see you guys at the next show brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> This is Kingfish and I'd personally like to thank all the hoppers for showing we don't get crEdit like the showcars but our circle knows wass up NO SHOw worth the shit without us A low rider show without a hop is just a flop so much love to ALL the HOPPERS and see you soon it's easy to lay a car out but hard to make a car FLY[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

big john 66 said:


> This is Big John Prez of LuxuriouS Nor Cal just want to thank all Car and Bike Clubs and solo riderz for coming out and supporting our show. We had over 400 cars, trucks, and bikes for our first show it can only get bigger and better with all your support congrats to all winners and see everyone next year. Thanks again John


:worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Here's a few pictures that Toro from Impalas Magazine took
*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Working on the HOP video. Should be up shortly. *


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> STACKLIFE HYDRAULICS
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> DESTINATION CC
> ...


ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WAS ALSO THERE REPPIN


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

OUR BROTHA PETE'S MONTE,,ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yup Islanders Car Club was in the house reppin thanks for the support brothers. Hope you guys enjoyed the show and congrats on the win.


----------



## bayrider (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the invite had a real good time see you next year.Islanders


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

OneSweet63 said:


> Thanks Alex, always admired your car and pics you taken at shows. Good to finally meet you and hang out. I'll see you guys at the next show brotha :thumbsup:


if your the one with the blueish 63 there you have a real clean ride homie........:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

great show luxurious good seeing all the LUX FAMILY out there.......PADRINOS C.C.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lupe said:


> great show luxurious good seeing all the LUX FAMILY out there.......PADRINOS C.C.


:thumbsup:


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

lupe said:


> if your the one with the blueish 63 there you have a real clean ride homie........:thumbsup:


Yup, the aqua color one with the white top all original. I was behind the new brandywine GMC with 26s. Thanks bro, I appreciate that. Wanted to also thank your homie that sold me the compass...I forgot his name but he was manning the food stand. :thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

More photos @ www.theINCforum.com


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*After the Car Show event. One BIG family.

​*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

JohnnyGuam said:


> ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WAS ALSO THERE REPPIN


Chopped it up with Pete for good while Johnny good people Pete!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Car Hop Video coming up in the next 15 minutes.*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Luxurious & Show Stopperz Car Show - Antioch, California
******* *** CAR HOP 2012 **********

​*


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

bad ass pic Ritchie


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

big john 66 said:


> bad ass pic Ritchie


*Thanks BIG J. Can't wait for next year. Round 2.*


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Thanks BIG J. Can't wait for next year. Round 2.*


2x Bad ass Ritchie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

YOUR THE FUCKN MAN RITCHIE RICH :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## fgu9r08 (Jun 27, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice flix Ritchie Ritch we had a great time can't wait for next year homie!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

ShowStopperz said:


> 2x Bad ass Ritchie!!!!!!!!!!





Elwood said:


> YOUR THE FUCKN MAN RITCHIE RICH :thumbsup:


*Thanks fellas Can't wait for next year.*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Uso Breeze said:


> Nice flix Ritchie Ritch we had a great time can't wait for next year homie!


*Thanks Joe. 
Glad USO was able to make it to the show. See you at the next event brother.*


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *After the Car Show event. One BIG family.
> 
> ​*


We can only get Bigger and Stronger.


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

big john 66 said:


> We can only get Bigger and Stronger.


That's right....


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

i seen alot of cameras there...post the pics


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Brand spanking new. My primo BIG CHUCO. LUX in the house.





*


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Brand spanking new. My primo BIG CHUCO. LUX in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats a firme vid Holmies


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Brand spanking new. My primo BIG CHUCO. LUX in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS VID HOMIES 
U GUYS LOOKING GOOD 
:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Koo pic masburg.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

big john 66 said:


> Koo pic masburg.


Thanks Pimp!


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

TTT


----------

